# Walleye run in Maumee 0 will use a boat this year



## jstiene (Aug 14, 2008)

So i have fished the Maumee walleye run in the past, wading from shore. This past fall I purchased a bass tracker with a nuce 40hp and trolling motor, so I realized I can fish the walleye run from a boat. So my question is where is the best place to launch and where is the best spot to fish the walleye run with a boat?

Joe


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Launch off of maple street


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Where to fish depends on conditions. Where to launch depends on conditions. There are several places to launch a boat of that size (i.e. Maple Street, Schroeders). That current is no joke....

Fishing the river from a boat is a helluva lot of fun, but you have to know what it is that you are doing or it could be a disaster of epic proportions. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I put in at Maple St. and fish anywhere from Orlenes to up past Fort Meigs. For me the tricky part is staying in the channel while getting around Orlenes. I only go one weekend a year so it's hard to remember how it runs, sometimes I get into a foot and a half of water on that turn. It's easy on the return trip when there are a lot of waders and boats out, then all you have to do is stay in the middle between them.


----------



## stano (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah. I definitely envy the guys who are in carhartt's fishing off a boat. However, every year, I see someone really mess up. Try your best NOT to launch at orleans. It's a mess unless you can do it before anyone gets there. Even then, your launching in fast flowing river that ruins props and kills people almost every year.


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

I suggest launching at Maple Street and heading upriver. The google satellite photo of the area, obviously taken at low water, shows the channel clearly, so you can avoid the rockpiles. Well ... some of them, anyway.

[ame="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=s&utm_campaign=en&utm_source=en-ha-na-us-bk-gm&utm_medium=ha&utm_term=google%20map"]Google Maps[/ame]

In high water conditions, fish the Orleans Park/White Street area. In lower water, you might want to go on up above the bridge to the Fort Meigs section. This entire stretch of river can provide good fishing. And it's guaranteed to offer every boating hazard you can think of.

Jim


----------



## Erie1 (Jan 30, 2012)

olderfer said:


> I suggest launching at Maple Street and heading upriver. The google satellite photo of the area, obviously taken at low water, shows the channel clearly, so you can avoid the rockpiles. Well ... some of them, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH YES.....Jim knows what he's talking about.
I run a MUD Motor and have smacked a few good rocks. I'm glad it's built to take it.
Go slow and follow someone else that knows where there going' but don't follow the guys with Mud motors. Many have tried to follow me with a standered out board and failed.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Where you plan to fish dictates where you should launch,or vice versa.Jim and Erie were spot on with their recommendations.There are spots you won't get through without a mud motor or jet if the level is 583 or below.

The channel in front of the fort is just a cast length in front of the guys fishing the Perrysburg side.There used to be an island in front of the fort that disappeared over time,about 20 years ago.At 583 the water is only 6"-12" in that area.Last year I watched the Perrysburg water rescue team ground their boat there 2 days in a row.

The most important thing about using a boat is NEVER anchor off the stern and have PLENTY off rope.A long time ago myself and a bunch of other fisherman witnessed an older fellow and his wife lose their lives when they anchored from the stern during high water and their boat was pulled under when the anchor caught.That was the most terrible thing I've ever witnessed,knowing as waders,there was nothing we could do to help.They were gone in a flash.A short rope off the bow will have the same results.


----------

